# Recommendations for shipping stuff back to the UK!



## Beakie (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, 

We're moving back to the UK at the beginning of next year from Cape Town. We have a small households worth of stuff to ship - does anyone have any recommendations on who to use?

We will probably want to keep costs down so would be looking at shipping our stuff, rather than sending it by air freight. 

Thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Beakie said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're moving back to the UK at the beginning of next year from Cape Town. We have a small households worth of stuff to ship - does anyone have any recommendations on who to use?
> 
> ...


Contact Elliots, Stuttafords or one of the reputable agencies.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Look up Seven Seas shipping they move some stuff for me and were really good


----------



## Beakie (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks for the advice. will contact the companies suggested


----------



## LucyH77 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi we shipped our stuff here with a company called Eagl based in the UK, they were fantastic and really reasonable.


----------

